# Wheel Offset and road splash with snow tires/wheels



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Looks like my Sparco's with Goodyear Ultra grip snows in 215/60/16 are getting the sides of my white Eco pretty dirty. The Sparco's have a 35mm offset vs a 42 mm offset for the OE 17" wheels. I was a little concerned about the 35mm offset when ordering the Sparco's, but I figured that if Tire Rack says they'll fit, that's good enough. I failed to consider the possibility the wheels would stick out far enough to cause this problem. My OE splash guards are much too small to help a whole lot either.

Compounding the problem is the fact that the snow tires have a listed tread width of 7.4 inches vs 6.1 for the LRR OE tires. So, relative to the OE setup, the Sparco's with the Goodyear snow tires are sticking out nearly an inch farther. (.65" for the tires and .28" for the wheels equals .93")

This setup cost me nearly $1300 including the TPMS and bowtie center caps, but the mess it's making all over the sides of my car really sucks. If I switch to a 42 mm alloy (or steelies), and perhaps narrower tires how much difference is it going to make in terms of road splash?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

You know I just realized this is why my car is so dirty....dang tirerack!!

I wonder if there is some sort of spacer to move the wheel in further??


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> You know I just realized this is why my car is so dirty....dang tirerack!!
> 
> I wonder if there is some sort of spacer to move the wheel in further??


Spacers would only lower the effective offset making the wheel sit out further.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Solution: find a car wash that offers a winter pass with unlimited washes. Or get used to the dirt because unless you're willing to return the rims and tires or buy a wide body kit for your car there's not much you can do now.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Chuv, you are correct about the solution. I did find a car wash with a winter pass, and it's actually quite reasonable. It's the car wash I normally go to anyway. Another solution might be to install larger aftermarket splash guards, but they would probably look pretty ugly, so that's not going to happen. At least I have the 3m film on the rockers and lower doors to help protect the finish.

Whiteco, I guess we are in the same boat. BTW, I like your personalized plate and have been tempted to copy you here in Minnesota, if it's not taken already. Don't think it matters to them that you are driving around Alberta with that plate.


----------

